# Am I a prude?



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

I've just received the latest copy of Mary Maxim catalogue...has anyone else received theirs yet? They have a page titled Women's Wellness...to me the contents of this page are not appropriate for a knitting catalogue...the items come with graphic details on how to use them and what to expect. Is it me?


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

I certainly would not expect to see this in a knitting catalog.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

Kahlua said:


> I've just received the latest copy of Mary Maxim catalogue...has anyone else received theirs yet? They have a page titled Women's Wellness...to me the contents of this page are not appropriate for a knitting catalogue...the items come with graphic details on how to use them and what to expect. Is it me?


If you're talking vibrators and their various uses, yes, you're a prude and so am I. I guess enough women use such things to take care of their "urges" that it's good business to advertise where women read magazines... including Mary Maxim. And I presume MM is paid enough that they are glad to do so. Just my take.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Knitting sources are just trying to stay afloat with advertising. It isn't my cup of tea but like this site I ignore the things not to my taste.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm guess, like Sherryc, that it's the ad revenue that fuels that inclusion in a knitting catalog. It's sad that the yarn and supplies are apparently not enough to sustain their business. Just flip past those pages, I think they wouldn't be doing it unless they had to - look at Classic Elite Yarns going out of business, along with so many LYSs.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

If you're a prude, I am too, LOL...it's just a matter of appropriateness. Those items belong in a different catalog!!! (If that's what a woman needs for wellness, well....to each their own.)


Kahlua said:


> I've just received the latest copy of Mary Maxim catalogue...has anyone else received theirs yet? They have a page titled Women's Wellness...to me the contents of this page are not appropriate for a knitting catalogue...the items come with graphic details on how to use them and what to expect. Is it me?


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I removed that page from the catalog.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

No you are not a prude and if you are more power to you. People with moral values are bullied because of their lack of tolerance for things once deemed trashy. It is sad the way so many of the more mature women now think it is cute and more cool to lower their original standards and try to fit in. Why would a craft catalog advertise personal products anyway?


----------



## crochettoday (Feb 18, 2013)

I did not see that. I will have to take another look when I get home. But if it is what you say I don't think I am going to like it.


----------



## littlebunny (Oct 11, 2016)

Prude or not, it's inappropriate. If you open a knitting catalog you expect to see knitting. If you wanted something else, whether sleaze, recipes, or parts to rebuild a transmission, you'd request a different catalog.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

The fact that it is just "in your face" when you are going through the pages & then you come face to face with all of these phallic objects along with the instructions and what you get out of it....are we supposed to be knitting or crocheting at the same time? I didn't think I was a prude and I'm sure if looking for such items there are numerous places to shop for same...but in my knitting catalogue...glad I'm not on my own though...


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

crochettoday said:


> I did not see that. I will have to take another look when I get home. But if it is what you say I don't think I am going to like it.


The page is almost at the end of the catalogue...


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

There is another topic pertaining to this. I think it was titled Mary Maxim sells sex toys.
It appears that with the many complaints they will be pulled with the next catalog.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm prude, and proud of it !


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Kahlua said:


> The fact that it is just "in your face" when you are going through the pages & then you come face to face with all of these phallic objects along with the instructions and what you get out of it....are we supposed to be knitting or crocheting at the same time? I didn't think I was a prude and I'm sure if looking for such items there are numerous places to shop for same...but in my knitting catalogue...glad I'm not on my own though...


Stuff like this might hasten the decline of availability of fiber arts as we know it. I am sure that people who are looking for sex toys will find catalogues dedicated to those items. No need for me to pick through vibrators to find a baby cardi pattern and yarn.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

Just curious - are you as upset about the numerous commercials on TV about Viagara and other ED products as you are about the items in the catalog? Or the many scantily clad women featured in magazine and TV ads, movies, TV shows, music videos? I think those are worse, because they demean women, and are more often seen by children than items in a knitting catalog.

Complain to the company. It's apparently only happening in the Canadian catalog and on the Canadian website. Those products are not on the American Mary Maxim website.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

ChasingRainbows said:


> Just curious - are you as upset about the numerous commercials on TV about Viagara and other ED products as you are about the items in the catalog? Or the many scantily clad women featured in magazine and TV ads, movies, TV shows, music videos? I think those are worse, because they demean women, and are more often seen by children than items in a knitting catalog.
> 
> Complain to the company. It's apparently only happening in the Canadian catalog and on the Canadian website. Those products are not on the American Mary Maxim website.


And the OP is in Canada, and there are many many more Canadians on this forum site called KP (Knitting Paradise). 
Canada is part of North America. So who exactly are you refering to when you say American MM website.
This forum site is not used exclusively by USA citizens.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

What are talking about? What exactly is on this Women’s Wellness page?


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm glad someone said something. I don't care if those things are advertised, no worse then hemorrhoid cream. However, I expect my craft catalogs to be g rated. I would of let the grandkids page through without thinking about it. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

There was a thread on this a few days ago. I think that the most common consensus (and my own opinion) was that it's ok if MM wants to sell such stuff but it should not be in the printed catalog (for young ones at home to easily see accidentally), and that there should be a separate place on their website so that you'd have to purposely go there knowing what's there.
That said, I'll still shop there.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Kahlua said:


> The fact that it is just "in your face" when you are going through the pages & then you come face to face with all of these phallic objects along with the instructions and what you get out of it....are we supposed to be knitting or crocheting at the same time? I didn't think I was a prude and I'm sure if looking for such items there are numerous places to shop for same...but in my knitting catalogue...glad I'm not on my own though...


Multi tasking?


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

If I'm not a prude I am pretty naive and would be shocked to see such advertised in my yarn catalog.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I just hope i never have to shop "adult" catalogs for my knitting supplies!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Maybe they put knitting patterns in the SexToys catalogue..............I buy neither.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Maybe they should send their catalogs out in plain brown wrappers. LOL


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Cookiecat said:


> If you're a prude, I am too, LOL...it's just a matter of appropriateness. Those items belong in a different catalog!!! (If that's what a woman needs for wellness, well....to each their own.)
> 
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Then I'm a member of the prude club too! Totally inappropriate marketing.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you to all you "Prudists" that answered...I feel much better knowing I'm not alone...


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

On going discussion here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-548521-1.html
Only seems to be on Canadian website/catalog


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

ChasingRainbows said:


> Just curious - are you as upset about the numerous commercials on TV about Viagara and other ED products as you are about the items in the catalog? Or the many scantily clad women featured in magazine and TV ads, movies, TV shows, music videos? I think those are worse, because they demean women, and are more often seen by children than items in a knitting catalog.
> 
> Complain to the company. It's apparently only happening in the Canadian catalog and on the Canadian website. Those products are not on the American Mary Maxim website.


The ads on TV don't show explicit fake penises & in a variety of colours...and do you think it's only women that peruse the MM catalogue...we have several men on this site, but don't know if they receive the MM catalogue....let me know when you see a fake penis on TV and I'll agree with you then.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

I guess MM must feel sorry for the Canadian women then if it's only in their Canadian website/catalogue....I don't search the US site as I can usually find what I need here.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

JennyG12 said:


> And the OP is in Canada, and there are many many more Canadians on this forum site called KP (Knitting Paradise).
> Canada is part of North America. So who exactly are you refering to when you say American MM website.
> This forum site is not used exclusively by USA citizens.


For your information - there are 2 Mary Maxim websites - one for Canadian residents and the other for residents of the USA. They do not carry the same products. Each website has different shipping costs. Essentially, they are 2 divisions of the same company.

Obviously I know that Canada is part of North America. However, citizens of the USA are called Americans - citizens of Canada are called Canadians. Companies headquartered in the USA are called American companies, companies headquartered in Canada are called Canadian companies.

If citizens of Canada are called Canadians, why do you have a problem with the word American donating people or companies or websites located in the US?

By the way - how do you know that there are more Canadians on this website than Americans? Did you count everyone who publishes their location? When you do a search for users by Location, only the top 30 posters show up in the results list. There is really no way to determine how many people are from any particular country.

Many people don't even post their location, so you're making a ridiculous statement over nothing. Even YOU don't post your location.

You're making trouble for no reason at all, you're just making a fuss over semantics.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

ChasingRainbows said:


> For your information - there are 2 Mary Maxim websites - one for Canadian residents and the other for residents of the USA. They do not carry the same products. Each website has different shipping costs. Essentially, they are 2 divisions of the same company.
> 
> Obviously I know that Canada is part of North America. However, citizens of the USA are called Americans - citizens of Canada are called Canadians. Companies headquartered in the USA are called American companies, companies headquartered in Canada are called Canadian companies.
> 
> ...


How sad that almost every post has to end up in accusations and discontent.....


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

No, you are not a prude. You are NORMAL!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have not looked yet. Yes, the advertising dollars must come from somewhere.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

jojo111 said:


> No, you are not a prude. You are NORMAL!


Thank you, I appreciate you saying that.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Multi tasking?


Best post of the day!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Multi tasking?


. :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Excuse me, though, could someone provide me with the issue and a page number? I need to see what it is I’m supposed to be a prude about.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ouijian said:


> Excuse me, though, could someone provide me with the issue and a page number? I need to see what it is I'm supposed to be a prude about.


Sorry! It's only in the Canadian edition of the paper catalogue, and only on the Canadian website. However, the links to those pages are somewhere in the 7 pages of this earlier topic: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-548521-6.html


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

ouijian said:


> Excuse me, though, could someone provide me with the issue and a page number? I need to see what it is I'm supposed to be a prude about.


You don't have to be a prude...it was just me asking if I would be considered one...like Jessica-Jean mentioned apparently it's only on the Canadian website and in their catalogue...but take a look and see what you think of that particular page in a craft catalogue.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Kahlua said:


> You don't have to be a prude...it was just me asking if I would be considered one...like Jessica-Jean mentioned apparently it's only on the Canadian website and in their catalogue...but take a look and see what you think of that particular page in a craft catalogue.


I peeked. It's pretty bizarre. But, I think the ads were more tasteful than I expected. Easy enough to glide past them. Still, completely out of place in my opinion. And I'm not a prude, far from it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ouijian said:


> I peeked. It's pretty bizarre. But, I think the ads were more tasteful than I expected. Easy enough to glide past them. Still, completely out of place in my opinion. And I'm not a prude, far from it.


But brightly coloured, so certain to attract curious young eyes - in my non-prudish mind, it's not appropriately placed in a crafts catalogue. I was happy to read that MM has decided to pull those articles from their next issue.


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

Someone posted about this last week and it apparently is only in Canada's catalog, not in the USA one. Not sure what that says about Canadian women....................LOL

PLEASE this is just a joke.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

molly14 said:


> Someone posted about this last week and it apparently is only in Canada's catalog, not in the USA one. Not sure what that says about Canadian women....................LOL
> 
> PLEASE this is just a joke.


More isolated? More open in their thinking? Less Puritanical?


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Multi tasking?


Amazing mental image. Thanks, Beachy!!!!


----------



## Kerri J. South Wales (Jun 11, 2018)

I am not a prude, however, there is a time and a place for everything. Ive not actually seen this magazine or advertisement but I would be mortified if my 6 year old granddaughter were to pick it up and see it. A craft magazine should contain just that, Craft.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

I must be a prude as well.


----------



## lilyspirit (Jul 16, 2017)

Kahlua said:


> I've just received the latest copy of Mary Maxim catalogue...has anyone else received theirs yet? They have a page titled Women's Wellness...to me the contents of this page are not appropriate for a knitting catalogue...the items come with graphic details on how to use them and what to expect. Is it me?


I agree, I thought the same thing!!!!!


----------



## lilyspirit (Jul 16, 2017)

Sherryc said:


> If you're talking vibrators and their various uses, yes, you're a prude and so am I. I guess enough women use such things to take care of their "urges" that it's good business to advertise where women read magazines... including Mary Maxim. And I presume MM is paid enough that they are glad to do so. Just my take.


 They are not advertised they are selling them


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

These ads seem to be in all women's mags now, even those aimed at the elderly. My mother would be so shocked.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Point was made, it is the Canada catalog. Has anyone in US received one? I am reminded that I don't get MM any more. Add me to the Prude Parade. Boycott the company! First for KP! Everyone agreed!????????


----------



## polly p (Jun 7, 2015)

I noticed that vibrators were advertised in W I LIFE which surprised me. (With a picture) Not prudish but always thought W I might be.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

ivyrain said:


> No you are not a prude and if you are more power to you. People with moral values are bullied because of their lack of tolerance for things once deemed trashy. It is sad the way so many of the more mature women now think it is cute and more cool to lower their original standards and try to fit in. Why would a craft catalog advertise personal products anyway?


Well put!! I was bullied on here because someone posted something that I felt was very offensive. Was more or less told to get with the times. I do not want to get with THESE times, when it comes to vulgar posts on a knitting site.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

You are not a prude. This is not an appropriate place to place those ads. I don't care if it's a woman catalogue.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

If it "supports" the crafts and possibly stops the company closing down, surely its a good thing for the knitters....Nobody is forced to either look at the pages or to buy the objects either.....

I read regularly that companies have shut down somewhere, or have seriously reduced stock (here on KP recently).....

I do agree that the magazine should not be discovered by a young child of course.....but other than that, we are all old and adult enough to simply ignore it surely? (Not that the mag has got to Europe as far as I am aware.....

As someone else mentioned, she simply removed the pages.....not difficult!!!

In the UK, we have an old saying about "always look for the silver lining in every dark cloud!"

The company obviously wants to stay financially viable, well good for them!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: But with such "aids", its a first as far as I am aware!!!

regards to all adults!

Andy


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Definitely not a prude, it's a knitting catalogue and I wouldn't expect that in there either


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Kahlua said:


> I've just received the latest copy of Mary Maxim catalogue...has anyone else received theirs yet? They have a page titled Women's Wellness...to me the contents of this page are not appropriate for a knitting catalogue...the items come with graphic details on how to use them and what to expect. Is it me?


No it's not you..anything that will bring in $$..It's too bad that this company is vying to go this route...


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

I find this a lot less obscene than guns, on open sale, in Walmart!!

Priorities perhaps??!!
Liz


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

lizcrafts said:


> I find this a lot less obscene than guns, on open sale, in Walmart!!
> 
> Priorities perhaps??!!
> Liz


You have a very valid point if I may say so!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Now if everyone who hated guns, refused to shop at Walmart.......... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: sort of became "Gun Prudes" maybe? (Could I say that?)

regards

Andy


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

Kinda sad that I’d have to put up my craft catalogs, so they’re not out for the grand kids to see. My solution, I’ll just toss the Mary Maxim when it arrives.... haven’t bought anything from them in years, anyway.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I've had such things appear in other catalogs totally unexpectedly also. There is a place for them, but I agree not in a knitting catalog.


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

Not what you expect in knitting catalog


----------



## SusieSch (Apr 28, 2013)

It's interesting. A couple of years ago, I did a Master's Degree in Business Analytics at NYU that required a capstone project with a "real" company. One of the other teams worked with retailer in Vermont that had both an online and "brick and mortar" store. They specialize in penny candy, county clothing, personal care remedies, household problem solvers, etc. Their image is as an old fashioned country store. Turns out that "personal care devices" were their biggest seller. Huge surprise to everyone! 

Perhaps Mary Maxim is hoping to tap into this profitable market by offering to sell to customer who are unlikely to visit a store devoted exclusively to adult toys.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven't seen the catalog yet, but I will certainly call them and state my opinion.


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

Cookiecat said:


> If you're a prude, I am too, LOL...it's just a matter of appropriateness. Those items belong in a different catalog!!! (If that's what a woman needs for wellness, well....to each their own.)
> 
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


I agree with you. I'm noticing reading KP lately that nasty or this ad should just be by passed by and ignored. I feel that's what has caused the mess we're in world wise .If no one ever takes a stand you more or less agree with wrong and inappropriate things.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Kahlua said:


> The page is almost at the end of the catalogue...


Got mine yesterday and had a quick glance at it and did not notice, but I had planned to look through closer today. Thanks for the warnings about this, I will have to keep it out of the hands of the littles that visit here and enjoy looking at the catalogs laying around.


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

Just like this site and especially Facebook....scroll past them!!


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

ivyrain said:


> No you are not a prude and if you are more power to you. People with moral values are bullied because of their lack of tolerance for things once deemed trashy. It is sad the way so many of the more mature women now think it is cute and more cool to lower their original standards and try to fit in. Why would a craft catalog advertise personal products anyway?


It doesn't belong in a knitting catalog, in my opinion. It seems to me that the publishers/owners could seek out other avenues to advertise for companies that would better fit their audience. I don't think it would be that difficult to do that, instead of accepting offers from companies that don't fit the people who receive their catalog.


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

I’ve run across these ads in other inappropriate places, like shoe, Senior assistive device, holiday, and food catalogs. I’m a prude too, however I’m no longer curious!


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes you are and so am I


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Add my name to the prude list


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

inishowen said:


> These ads seem to be in all women's mags now, even those aimed at the elderly. My mother would be so shocked.


It is not a women's magazine, it's a craft catalog and I'm pretty sure there are men who order as well.
I won't boycott MM because I like their crafting products. I just cut that page out so I don't have to look at it.


----------



## sigridsmith (Oct 21, 2017)

I bought a nostepinne years ago and had it on the table in the living room for a week or so. My husband was afraid to ask me what it was for.....

I'm not a prude but this is inappropriate material for a craft catalog.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

The products that are causing the "problem" are *ONLY IN THE CANADIAN ISSUE OR WEBSITE!*


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

Hmmmm didn't see it in mine. Maybe just in the Canadian version? Maybe an inset that wasn't supposed to be there? Doesn't sound like typical Mary Maxim!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Kahlua said:


> I've just received the latest copy of Mary Maxim catalogue...has anyone else received theirs yet? They have a page titled Women's Wellness...to me the contents of this page are not appropriate for a knitting catalogue...the items come with graphic details on how to use them and what to expect. Is it me?


Send the offending pages back to Mary Maxim with your opinion.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> You have a very valid point if I may say so!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Now if everyone who hated guns, refused to shop at Walmart.......... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: sort of became "Gun Prudes" maybe? (Could I say that?)
> 
> ...


It seems that everyone prefers to stick to their own 'priorities' of what will do harm!!

It seems odd though, as I doubt that these purchases will cause any deaths or injury among the children of those who buy them, whereas with fire arms on open sale in their shops………….??!!

Thank you for your support.
Liz


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I received what I think is the latest Mary Maxim catalogue, and I didn't even see the ads you'd mentioned! Maybe I didn't get the most recent catalogue. I really don't mind the ads you mentioned. If they were for pornography, I'd be really upset, though!

Hazel


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Kahlua said:


> I've just received the latest copy of Mary Maxim catalogue...has anyone else received theirs yet? They have a page titled Women's Wellness...to me the contents of this page are not appropriate for a knitting catalogue...the items come with graphic details on how to use them and what to expect. Is it me?


No, I am the same way. I use to subscribe to most of the magazines, Zoomers, Good Housekeeping, Family circle, Canadian Living, Good Times, etc etc and have stopped simply because of all the ads on travel, vacation sites, recipe's and discussions on sex, or how to be sexy. I find at seventy two I have all the recipes I need and I always preferred to dress up and go dancing versus dressing up just to have someone spend the evening trying to get me out of my clothes. :sm16:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Kahlua said:


> Thank you to all you "Prudists" that answered...I feel much better knowing I'm not alone...


I was a registered nurse in a previous life, and really didn't think of myself as being a prude, but I wouldn't like to see those personal items in my knitting, or other craft, catalogue; and I also don't like seeing all the different bodily functions paraphernalia in ads in amongst different programmes, it's just the way I am! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

No offense meant folks, but * READ*! These items are only available through the Canadian catalog or website.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

Kahlua said:


> I've just received the latest copy of Mary Maxim catalogue...has anyone else received theirs yet? They have a page titled Women's Wellness...to me the contents of this page are not appropriate for a knitting catalogue...the items come with graphic details on how to use them and what to expect. Is it me?


No, it's not!! I'll be sending them a message to take me off their mailing list. I do not need this kind of junk. 
Of course, taking me off their mailing list, makes me not see what they have for sale in the way of crafts, so I won't be tempted to buy it, so it means they've lost a customer!


----------



## pattyhatt (Mar 17, 2013)

Call them let them know you're not happy with that type of items being in your knitting catalog, and you will cancel your subscription if you see any type of those items again.. Tell them you're offended by it and want it removed. I would do more than just ignore it or rip out the page. They don't know what you do with it. Have to let them know you don't want it in there.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

ouijian said:


> Excuse me, though, could someone provide me with the issue and a page number? I need to see what it is I'm supposed to be a prude about.


They are all clutching their pearls and wetting themselves because the catalogue dares to display a vibrator. I wonder if they know how old the vibrator is. It was initially used for pain relief. From Wikipedia. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vibrator_(sex_toy)
You will then have to click on Vibrator (sex toy), a device for massage or sexual pleasure to read the full article.

1913 advertisement
Vibrators began to be marketed for home use in magazines from around 1900 together with other electrical household goods, for their supposed health and beauty benefits. An early example was the 'Vibratile,' an advert which appeared in McClure's magazine in March 1899, offered as a cure for 'Neuralgia, Headache, Wrinkles'. These advertisements disappeared in the 1920s, possibly because of their appearance in pornography, and growing understanding of female sexual function, made it no longer tenable for mainstream society to avoid the sexual connotations of the devices.

The electric vibrator was invented in the late 19th century as a medical instrument for pain relief and the treatment of various ailments; one account gives its first use at the Salpêtrière hospital in Paris in 1878, with Romain Vigouroux cited as the inventor. English physician and inventor Joseph Mortimer Granville, who also developed an early model, asserted his own priority in the invention and has been described as the 'father of the modern electromechanical vibrator'. Mortimer Granville's 1883 book Nerve-vibration and excitation as agents in the treatment of functional disorder and organic disease describes the intended use of his vibrator for purposes including pain relief, the treatment of neuralgia, neurasthenia, morbid irritability, indigestion and constipation. These early vibrators became popular among the medical profession and were used for treating a wide variety of ailments in women and men including hysteria, arthritis, constipation, amenorrhea, inflammations, and tumors; some wounded World War I soldiers received vibrotherapy as treatment at English and French hospitals in Serbia.


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

I received a catalog( not craft) but for house hold items. Looking at pots, osns, furniture, rugs, vedsoreads vibrators! Noy offrnfed by these objects, to each husband in, but they used to have their own catalogs.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> It seems that everyone prefers to stick to their own 'priorities' of what will do harm!!
> 
> It seems odd though, as I doubt that these purchases will cause any deaths or injury among the children of those who buy them, whereas with fire arms on open sale in their shops………….??!!
> 
> ...


You definitely have my support. I won't shop at any store that sells guns.

Although I totally agree that personal products, such as vibrators and sex toys, are misplaced in crafting catalogs, if I were to encounter such an ad while sitting with my child or grandchild, I think I'd segue into a frank but thoughtful discussion of the birds and bees. In fact, it might even be an ice breaker, so to speak. No need to freak out, ladies. Kids learn stuff in the most unlikely places, so perhaps it's better to learn these things at home with a caring guardian than at school. Kids these days are subjected to the vilest porn online, and there's not a lot that they don't already know.


----------



## juwime (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi Everyone - don't think that's this site is really for that kind of stuff. Without being a prude, there is other places to advertise this kind of stuff. Like everyone, you go to the drugstore and there you find (not on a big scale,) but you do have some of those things. You dont, see them but they are there (high on a shelf). Just leaf the rest of your catalog and overlook it. That's all.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

SusieSch said:


> It's interesting. A couple of years ago, I did a Master's Degree in Business Analytics at NYU that required a capstone project with a "real" company. One of the other teams worked with retailer in Vermont that had both an online and "brick and mortar" store. They specialize in penny candy, county clothing, personal care remedies, household problem solvers, etc. Their image is as an old fashioned country store. Turns out that "personal care devices" were their biggest seller. Huge surprise to everyone!
> 
> Perhaps Mary Maxim is hoping to tap into this profitable market by offering to sell to customer who are unlikely to visit a store devoted exclusively to adult toys.


Now that IS interesting. :sm02:


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

ouijian said:


> You definitely have my support. I won't shop at any store that sells guns.


Thanks ouijian. Neither would I - if there even was such a shop over here!!

Liz


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

JennyG12 said:


> There is another topic pertaining to this. I think it was titled Mary Maxim sells sex toys.
> It appears that with the many complaints they will be pulled with the next catalog.


I still haven't found this page.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

ivyrain said:


> No you are not a prude and if you are more power to you. People with moral values are bullied because of their lack of tolerance for things once deemed trashy. It is sad the way so many of the more mature women now think it is cute and more cool to lower their original standards and try to fit in. Why would a craft catalog advertise personal products anyway?


I do not get the Mary Maxim catalog so I've not seen the ad you are all talking about. I too am a prude, and proud of it! If everyone who found the ad offensive contacted the company and complained it might do some good and ads like that might not find their way into the catalog in the future. It might not work, but you'll never know if you don't try. Just be polite and explain that you found it offensive and don't believe it is appropriate for them to put in their craft catalog.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

crochetknit Deb said:


> I still haven't found this page.


Are you in the US? If so not in the US version of catalog or the US website. Only in the Canadian catalog and Canadian website.


----------



## pattyhatt (Mar 17, 2013)

Don't need the history of the vibrator NOR do I/we want to see them in a craft catalog. No my knickers are not in a knot, just don't think it is necessary to see in a book that was ordered. Want that kind of thing? Go to that kind of catalog.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

Kahlua said:


> I've just received the latest copy of Mary Maxim catalogue...has anyone else received theirs yet? They have a page titled Women's Wellness...to me the contents of this page are not appropriate for a knitting catalogue...the items come with graphic details on how to use them and what to expect. Is it me?


Yeah, I was a bit put off by that too. TOO MUCH INFORMATION!!! If I wanted to buy a dildo, I wouldn't be going to Mary Maxim!!!


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

crochetknit Deb said:


> I still haven't found this page.


It may only be in the Canadian catalogues, as our Mary Maxims carry all that "as seen on tv" crap. (Why, is beyond me!!)


----------



## cajunlady7325 (Mar 30, 2015)

Maybe I am. BUT I protested to a order catalog several months ago about the same thing. Cannot recall, anyway there stuff was! Angry was I to put it mildly.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

JennyG12 said:


> There is another topic pertaining to this. I think it was titled Mary Maxim sells sex toys.
> It appears that with the many complaints they will be pulled with the next catalog.





crochetknit Deb said:


> I still haven't found this page.


With respect, to find the other topic get out of newest topics, and get out of the newsletter.
Go to the top of the page, you will find a search function. Click it and search for 'sex toys'.
No need to repeat here was is already in the other thread.


----------



## mytapestry (Feb 11, 2015)

Totally inappropriate!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lainey_h said:


> I'm guess, like Sherryc, that it's the ad revenue that fuels that inclusion in a knitting catalog. It's sad that the yarn and supplies are apparently not enough to sustain their business. Just flip past those pages, I think they wouldn't be doing it unless they had to - look at Classic Elite Yarns going out of business, along with so many LYSs.


I don't see any connection between CEY going out of business due to retirement and Mary Maxim's ad. What am I missing?


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I don't see any connection between CEY going out of business due to retirement and Mary Maxim's ad. What am I missing?


They're not making enough money. So they're selling inappropriate ads to stay in business.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

You see some of the same sort of things in the AARP!


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Sunny70 said:


> You see some of the same sort of things in the AARP!


No!


----------



## loisthornton (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe I'm the prudiest of all, but my current pet peeve is the offensive language I hear in the plays we attend and see in almost all the books I read. I wish authors had a good enough vocabulary to get through a sentence without using f--- in all parts of speech. We have just about decided not to renew our 30-year subscription to the local theater this year because we usually end up disgusted instead of entertained. The thing that does amuse me is that thesse are sometimes advertised as "mature" language. Really? It seems to me it's the under 40 crowd that can't express themselves without being vulgar--not us "old" people.


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

chickkie said:


> Best post of the day!


Totally agree

:sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

I had to throw away a Harriet Carter catalog for that same reason. I have 4 granddaughters under 12 that I don't want to see such things!


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

don't we see enuf of this sort of thing on TV I am surprised at the amount of "private" things are discussed on TV. Apparently enuf folks don't speak with doc about this sort of thing?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Link to other ongoing discussion:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-548521-1.html


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

crochetknit Deb said:


> I still haven't found this page.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-548521-1.html


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't see why so many women are upset about these ads. After all, I've come across similar ads everywhere and I don't find them offensive. No one forced you to read the entire ad. If you were so ofended, why didn't you simply turn the page?


----------



## Islandlady49 (Apr 5, 2017)

I was certainly surprised to see sex toys advertised in the latest MM catalogue but can't say I was shocked. Considering what we are faced with in TV and print advertising they seemed pretty tame. I was surprised however, that the ads were introduced "upon request". I agree they do not belong in a craft magazine and can't imagine anyone requesting they be included in one.


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

alexdoc said:


> I don't see why so many women are upset about these ads. After all, I've come across similar ads everywhere and I don't find them offensive. No one forced you to read the entire ad. If you were so ofended, why didn't you simply turn the page?


But then how could we show everyone how moral and righteous we are??? Seriously, I agree it seems out of place in a craft catalog but just don't find it that big a deal.


----------



## pattyhatt (Mar 17, 2013)

I would report each time I saw it. Maybe everyday. They would get tired if hearing from me. Have to get the message out there.


----------



## pattyhatt (Mar 17, 2013)

Contact the company. The only way they will get the message.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm not a prude, but I wouldn't expect advertising for adult sex toys being advertised in a knitting magazine. For those women who require those toys there are other places where they can see the advertisements for them.


----------



## juwime (Apr 1, 2018)

In answer to Cookie1955, these articles are also on line if you go on Mary Maxim site and browse the different categories, you will eventually find those, because I did (just now). So if on line these are also available to the people in US, why would they be available only for us in Canada. I found that comment a little upsetting. Sorry but I say what I think.


----------



## Friday'schild (Jul 5, 2016)

I haven't received my catalog yet, but it is very inappropriate to have items, as you describe, in a needlework/craft catalog. I am quite content to be a MAJOR prude!


----------



## pattyhatt (Mar 17, 2013)

And if you should cancel, please tell them your reason why. Especially since you've been there with them for so long.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Kahlua said:


> I've just received the latest copy of Mary Maxim catalogue...has anyone else received theirs yet? They have a page titled Women's Wellness...to me the contents of this page are not appropriate for a knitting catalogue...the items come with graphic details on how to use them and what to expect. Is it me?


Not just you. Why don't you send them an email letting them know how you feel about this.


----------



## josswoss (Jul 10, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> . :sm24: :sm23:


perfect, Plus teaching the younger generation as well. All this wrapped up in Grandma's knitting bag.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

interesting reading!!

when i was a kid, my parents used a massager that strapped to the hand. they used it to relieve sore muscles after yard work.



Knitted by Nan said:


> They are all clutching their pearls and wetting themselves because the catalogue dares to display a vibrator. I wonder if they know how old the vibrator is. It was initially used for pain relief. From Wikipedia. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vibrator_(sex_toy)
> You will then have to click on Vibrator (sex toy), a device for massage or sexual pleasure to read the full article.
> 
> 1913 advertisement
> ...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ouijian said:


> They're not making enough money. So they're selling inappropriate ads to stay in business.


I understand that Mary Maxim may not be making enough money. I don't understand what another knitting company going out of business due to retirement has to do with Mary Maxim's actions. It sounds like comparing chickens and horses.


----------



## josswoss (Jul 10, 2016)

Xiang said:


> I was a registered nurse in a previous life, and really didn't think of myself as being a prude, but I wouldn't like to see those personal items in my knitting, or other craft, catalogue; and I also don't like seeing all the different bodily functions paraphernalia in ads in amongst different programmes, it's just the way I am! :sm23: :sm23:


Not a nurse, but I agree. enough is enough. Knit 2 porn 3


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> But brightly coloured, so certain to attract curious young eyes - in my non-prudish mind, it's not appropriately placed in a crafts catalogue. I was happy to read that MM has decided to pull those articles from their next issue.


It was the bright pink one that got my attention, I was looking at the pillows on the page before. Forgot to order a pillow. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

molly14 said:


> Someone posted about this last week and it apparently is only in Canada's catalog, not in the USA one. Not sure what that says about Canadian women....................LOL
> 
> PLEASE this is just a joke.


They say their customers overall mental and physical health is important to them, that's why they introduced the new line. That was nice of them. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

double post


----------



## maldir (Jun 14, 2018)

Maybe it's just me but I don't consider myself a prude, at the same time I don't flaunt my sexuality. Maybe a bit of a shell shock (if I'm saying it correctly) but I certainly wouldn't expect to see an advertisement so blatantly put in with knitting and crocheting............reminds me an old cigarette advertisement for Virginia Slims ('You've come a long way baby'), well I guess the word got out that it's not just granny in a rocking chair with her cat and knitting needles anymore, LOL.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

Purely out of curiosity it would be interesting to know the age groups the "prudes" fall into. Why? Because younger generations accept sexuality as perfectly normal and part of life and not something shocking, shameful, nasty or distasteful about it. Tools and aids that contribute to sexual well-being included. 

Does advertising sex aids belong in a craft magazine? Doesn't bother me.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Point was made, it is the Canada catalog. Has anyone in US received one? I am reminded that I don't get MM any more. Add me to the Prude Parade. Boycott the company! First for KP! Everyone agreed!????????


They have announced that these products will not be included in future catalogues, they must have gotten many complaints.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

If you are, than I must be as well. I was watching a knitting podcast yesterday and the young woman held up a page out of the latest quarterly magazine she had purchased as one of the sweaters she would like to make. The photo of the model showed a drapey summer sweater, the model was not wearing a bra (which I am okay with) BUT the darker skin of her areola and nipple were quite obvious. I did not think that was tasteful in a knitting magazine. I have also noted that many of the knitters/crocheters from north eastern Europe tend to knit what I would consider revealing summer wear. Where those from north western Europe tend to knit hats, scarves and mittens.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> If it "supports" the crafts and possibly stops the company closing down, surely its a good thing for the knitters....Nobody is forced to either look at the pages or to buy the objects either.....
> 
> I read regularly that companies have shut down somewhere, or have seriously reduced stock (here on KP recently).....
> 
> ...


Mary Maxim has sold non-crafting items for many years and they been in business for 50+ years. I don't believe they need to sell these items to stay in business.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

molly14 said:


> But then how could we show everyone how moral and righteous we are??? Seriously, I agree it seems out of place in a craft catalog but just don't find it that big a deal.


Your thoughts are my thoughts, I also do not find the topic a big deal or offensive.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

christiliz said:


> I haven't seen the catalog yet, but I will certainly call them and state my opinion.


They are only sold in the Canadian catalogue and website.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I received what I think is the latest Mary Maxim catalogue, and I didn't even see the ads you'd mentioned! Maybe I didn't get the most recent catalogue. I really don't mind the ads you mentioned. If they were for pornography, I'd be really upset, though!
> 
> Hazel


They are being sold in the Canadian catalogue and on-line.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Usually when this happens, I ask that my name be taken off their list! There are plenty other Knitting magazines without such ads! Also will not subscribe if I see those type of ads.

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

Kahlua said:


> Thank you to all you "Prudists" that answered...I feel much better knowing I'm not alone...


You certainly are not alone. I find that very offensive - just wrong!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

beachknit said:


> Purely out of curiosity it would be interesting to know the age groups the "prudes" fall into. Why? Because younger generations accept sexuality as perfectly normal and part of life and not something shocking, shameful, nasty or distasteful about it. Tools and aids that contribute to sexual well-being included.
> 
> Does advertising sex aids belong in a craft magazine? Doesn't bother me.


I will be 78 years of age in November. I am most definitely not a prude, I am an Aussie. Aussies are on the whole very broad minded, although there are some who definitely could be called 'prudes'. Ads for sex aids do not bother me, no matter where they are placed. My granddaughters are well and truly past 12 years of age, my great grand children are almost that age. I am not of the younger generation, I am most definitely a 'mouldy oldie' and have acepted sexuality as perfectly normal and part of life and do not see it as something shocking, shameful, nasty or distasteful. To be honest I heard of vibrators in the late 1950s and discussed the topic with several of my teenage girl friends. The only questions we could not answer were: how much do they cost and can you buy them in Perth. No, I have never purchased one, nor have I used one but I know women who own several models and do use them. I remember when the first 'adult sex shop' opened in Perth in 1971. You had to be over 21 years of age to go into the shop then, this has now been reduced to 18 years of age because the legal age of majority has been reduced to 18 years of age. Of course my friends and I paid a visit to the shop and were intrigued by what we found. No, we did not make a purchase. I took a wander through the local 'adult sex shop' in Midland with a friend about 10 years ago. The friend is the same age as I am and we were having lunch together after our spinning meeting. The dimensions of some of the more robust 'sex toys' brought tears to my eyes; they were so big. My friend said "that is so large, it must hurt".


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

leoanne said:


> I had to throw away a Harriet Carter catalog for that same reason. I have 4 granddaughters under 12 that I don't want to see such things!


I received that same catalog and was so shocked. I threw it out.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Knitted by Nan said:


> Your thoughts are my thoughts, I also do not find the topic a big deal or offensive.


I wasn't trying to say it was a big deal....I just feel there are places and magazines to sell this stuff....I didn't say I was offended...perhaps I needed to spell out each word I initially wrote so as not to cause confusion on the question. People buy this stuff all the time. I get that ..I just don't want to see it in a catalogue for crafts..I have a grandchild who on occasion looks at the flyer to see if there is something she wants to try for herself or for me to make for her...I just say put it where it belongs...


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

Knitted by Nan said:


> I will be 78 years of age in November. I am most definitely not a prude, I am an Aussie. Aussies are on the whole very broad minded, although there are some who definitely could be called 'prudes'. Ads for sex aids do not bother me, no matter where they are placed. My granddaughters are well and truly past 12 years of age, my great grand children are almost that age. I am not of the younger generation, I am most definitely a 'mouldy oldie' and have acepted sexuality as perfectly normal and part of life and do not see it as something shocking, shameful, nasty or distasteful. To be honest I heard of vibrators in the late 1950s and discussed the topic with several of my teenage girl friends. The only questions we could not answer were: how much do they cost and can you buy them in Perth. No, I have never purchased one, nor have I used one but I know women who own several models and do use them. I remember when the first 'adult sex shop' opened in Perth in 1971. You had to be over 21 years of age to go into the shop then, this has now been reduced to 18 years of age because the legal age of majority has been reduced to 18 years of age. Of course my friends and I paid a visit to the shop and were intrigued by what we found. No, we did not make a purchase. I took a wander through the local 'adult sex shop' in Midland with a friend about 10 years ago. The friend is the same age as I am and we were having lunch together after our spinning meeting. The dimensions of some of the more robust 'sex toys' brought tears to my eyes; they were so big. My friend said "that is so large, it must hurt".


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry I am kind of a germaphobe, and these are two things that just should not be discussed or put in the same venue! Yuck yuck yuck!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

alexdoc said:


> I don't see why so many women are upset about these ads. After all, I've come across similar ads everywhere and I don't find them offensive. No one forced you to read the entire ad. If you were so ofended, why didn't you simply turn the page?


So, if I see a rat walking across my living room floor, I just just walk into another room? I didn't invite it in, it has imposed on my life and well-being, and I just just 'have to live with it'? Not while I live and breathe.


----------



## klh1016 (Oct 20, 2017)

I agree with you, but like I was told when I wrote to a popular magazine "We have to buy ads even if they're cigarette ads". I said to them well then I guess you should take out all articles that have to do with healthy living! Of course that was awhile ago...


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

juwime said:


> In answer to Cookie1955, these articles are also on line if you go on Mary Maxim site and browse the different categories, you will eventually find those, because I did (just now). So if on line these are also available to the people in US, why would they be available only for us in Canada. I found that comment a little upsetting. Sorry but I say what I think.


I just read through my previous 2 comments, and for the life of me I don't know what I said that would upset you?? If it's because I THOUGHT it might only be in Canadian catalogues, I apologize profusely.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Good job..........you seem to me to be a totally healthy lady.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Think it is their advertisers? Not for a knitting magazine and at the prices they charge.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

Publications sell ad space to help with printing costs etc. They probably don't vet each ad before catalog is sent to printer. You find similar ads on groupon and other catalog/magazines. While my MM catalog did not have ad(in US) I would just flip past it just as I scroll past similar ads on Groupon. Not fond of the "little blue pill" ads on TV so I flip the channel


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

vicki5 said:


> I received that same catalog and was so shocked. I threw it out.


You received the Canadian version of the catalog? The products being discussed * ARE NOT* in the catalog distributed in the States. Last time I checked SC was not part of Canada.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

bakrmom said:


> Publications sell ad space to help with printing costs etc. They probably don't vet each ad before catalog is sent to printer. You find similar ads on groupon and other catalog/magazines. While my MM catalog did not have ad(in US) I would just flip past it just as I scroll past similar ads on Groupon. Not fond of the "little blue pill" ads on TV so I flip the channel


Its not an ad. Its products that MM Canada have chosen to sell.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

alexdoc said:


> I don't see why so many women are upset about these ads. After all, I've come across similar ads everywhere and I don't find them offensive. No one forced you to read the entire ad. If you were so ofended, why didn't you simply turn the page?


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

lorraine 55 said:


> Mary Maxim has sold non-crafting items for many years and they been in business for 50+ years. I don't believe they need to sell these items to stay in business.


I have no idea 100%, but it seems like the most likely reason to me.....

Maybe someone could ask them and report back?

regards

Andy


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

People please read and understand.
This is NOT an ad space that was entered into MM WEBSITE & their catalog.
MM is SELLING these intimate personal items. Selling the various sexual vibrators.

There is a difference between selling the items and just an ad page in a magazine.
Not a drastic difference, but enough of a difference to complain to MM that selling these is unacceptable and inappropriate for the "CRAFTING' catalog.
If you actually looked you would see this instead of assuming it all and going with that assumption.

ETA:
I have seen the items for sale. They are strategically placed throughout their pages of 'as seen on tv' type of merchandise for sale. Spread out among several pages.

There are adult catalogs for such things. That is the point to this and the point that was heard loud and clear at the main company office.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

beachknit said:


> Purely out of curiosity it would be interesting to know the age groups the "prudes" fall into. Why? Because younger generations accept sexuality as perfectly normal and part of life and not something shocking, shameful, nasty or distasteful about it. Tools and aids that contribute to sexual well-being included.
> 
> Does advertising sex aids belong in a craft magazine? Doesn't bother me.


:~D! And I'm 79.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

JennyG12 said:


> People please read and understand.
> This is NOT an ad space that was entered into MM WEBSITE & their catalog.
> MM is SELLING these intimate personal items. Selling the various sexual vibrators.
> 
> ...


I've only posted that same info 3 times. Just helps to prove people don't read beyond the initial post.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

cindye6556 said:


> I've only posted that same info 3 times. Just helps to prove people don't read beyond the initial post.


A shame isn't it. And then they wonder why we throw up our arms in frustration. :sm16:


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Its not an ad. Its products that MM Canada have chosen to sell.


I see. guess I shouldn't read topics when half-asleep! Options are still, ignore or let them know your feelings. My guess is if it sells it will stay. No market, items will be replaced with something that does sell.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

See I thought it was also an ad.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Mary Maxim closed a store in one location, apparently revenues are down. For some time their catalogs have been selling some items unrelated to knitting. 
I've always liked Mary Maxim and their service is exceptional but I agree including those items is in bad taste. One has to wonder whether they signed a contract to sell some items that weren't clearly disclosed in the agreement. We hear so much gung-ho talk about entrepreneurs finding many ways to make money it's possible Mary Maxim was blindsided. I didn't see the offending items in my latest catalog, I hope to not see them.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

bakrmom said:


> I see. guess I shouldn't read topics when half-asleep! Options are still, ignore or let them know your feelings. *My guess* is if it sells it will stay. No market, items will be replaced with something that does sell.


Your *guess* would be wrong as the company has already stated that they will not be in their next catalog, as we have already stated numerous times.
But you are forgiven for not reading through.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

k2p3-knit-on said:


> Mary Maxim closed a store in one location, apparently revenues are down. For some time their catalogs have been selling some items unrelated to knitting.
> I've always liked Mary Maxim and their service is exceptional but I agree including those items is in bad taste. One has to wonder whether they signed a contract to sell some items that weren't clearly disclosed in the agreement. We hear so much gung-ho talk about entrepreneurs finding many ways to make money it's possible Mary Maxim was blindsided. I didn't see the offending items in my latest catalog, I hope to not see them.


No they did not get 'blindsided' as the proposal to add them was presented to the company heads. No MM does not enter into any contract without knowing the full depth of the contract. They have been in business for a very long time, not some entrepreneur with little experience.

Are you still in the USA? If so, it has already been repeatedly mentioned -- this was on the Canadian side of North America, NOT in the USA catalogs or the USA website.


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Kahlua said:


> I guess MM must feel sorry for the Canadian women then if it's only in their Canadian website/catalogue....I don't search the US site as I can usually find what I need here.


HAHAH! I'm sorry, but that was funny!


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

I just love (ok, not so much) how these long long threads morph into something quite different than the original poster’s point.


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

beachknit said:


> I just love (ok, not so much) how these long long threads morph into something quite different than the original poster's point.


And how often the same things need to be repeated because so many people do not seem to read any posts except the original and their own.......... :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

well said....totally agree with you. saw the page and ignored it!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

beachknit said:


> I just love (ok, not so much) how these long long threads morph into something quite different than the original poster's point.


It wouldn't have morphed if people took the time to actually read before posting.

1. Canadian website/catalog only
2. Not an ad placed another company, but actual items MM Canada has chosen to sell.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Nope, yup, yikes and nope.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Like you, I know it is inappropriate. I have quit ordering from other catalogs because I do not want to support that kind of advertising. I too am grateful that I am not alone.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

I am not a prude. The ads they have on tv are advertising everything these days. They talk about ED, women having painful sex, menopause, condoms, hot flashes, ky jelly. So I don't care what's in a catalog...turn the page or rip.it out.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> I have no idea 100%, but it seems like the most likely reason to me.....
> 
> Maybe someone could ask them and report back?
> 
> ...


They have already announced that these items will not be sold in future catalogues, so I don't think it's a question of saving a failing business.


----------



## JanOS (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm solidly on the prude patrol. An d to add insult to injury...they are calling sex toys...for women's wellness? Do they think their customers are that dumb?


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

JanOS said:


> I'm solidly on the prude patrol. An d to add insult to injury...they are calling sex toys...for women's wellness? Do they think their customers are that dumb?


They really think that, sad to say. And if you complain, then you are labelled a 'prude'. So you are thought dumb on all counts.....


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

You are absolutely not a prude! This is certainly not the kind of product you would expect to see in MM. Not to worry you are not alone :sm01:


----------



## aidansnanny (May 7, 2017)

I was equally as shocked, I don't think the place for these objects and their descriptions is in the Mary Maxim book, was totally appalled.are they that desperate for sales?


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> You received the Canadian version of the catalog? The products being discussed * ARE NOT* in the catalog distributed in the States. Last time I checked SC was not part of Canada.


What are you in such an uproar about? I wasn't even talking about the Mary Maxim catalog. I was responding to a post about the Harriet Carter catalog. 
Whatever catalog you got, I'm assuming it was neither the Canadian nor the USA version, but the grumpy grouch version. Why don't you make a nice cup of tea and settle yourself down. Goodness!


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Kahlua said:


> I've just received the latest copy of Mary Maxim catalogue...has anyone else received theirs yet? They have a page titled Women's Wellness...to me the contents of this page are not appropriate for a knitting catalogue...the items come with graphic details on how to use them and what to expect. Is it me?


Hi Kahlua! I started a thread on the same subject last week. In my post I stated I wasn't upset about it, I just didn't understand why Mary Maxim would sell them, as they are widely available. I read on Mary Maxim Facebook page soon after that these items will not be included in future catalogues.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't think it's the right product for a craft outlet....their is plenty of online places they could sell different items


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Kahlua said:


> The ads on TV don't show explicit fake penises & in a variety of colours...and do you think it's only women that peruse the MM catalogue...we have several men on this site, but don't know if they receive the MM catalogue....let me know when you see a fake penis on TV and I'll agree with you then.


You are right on, the catalogue leaves nothing to the imagination.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

beachknit said:


> I just love (ok, not so much) how these long long threads morph into something quite different than the original poster's point.


Thank you...that's exactly what I was thinking...I asked a simple question and it morphed into nothing that the original question was about.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

der_fisherman said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


You're saying we're upset...they are your words, not mine...please re-read the original post...there's nothing to see between the lines, just a simple question...it could have been answered with a simple answer.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Exactly at cindye6556 said...THESE ARE NOT ADS...sorry for shouting...but they are products being sold by a craft magazine...should I need/want any kind of product I will either look on line or go to a shop...I don't care that these items are being sold...I just don't want to see them in my craft brochure...


----------



## chameleon3388 (Oct 23, 2012)

Tomorrow I tear out the page and tell if this sort of thing is necessary
in their catalogue, they can remove me from their mailing list. I'm sure the original Mary Maxim
would not allow.
chameleon3388


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That is just not on, no, you are not a prude.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

chameleon3388 said:


> Tomorrow I tear out the page and tell if this sort of thing is necessary
> in their catalogue, they can remove me from their mailing list. I'm sure the original Mary Maxim
> would not allow.
> chameleon3388


They have already announced that these items will not be sold in future catalogues.


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Are you in the US? If so not in the US version of catalog or the US website. Only in the Canadian catalog and Canadian website.


I'm in Upstate New York.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

It's a needlework magazine. Com'on...it's a needlework magazine!!! Do you think they'd dare put an ad like that in your church bulletin? Let them advertise in girlie magazines or something like that. Geezzzz.....


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

TapestryArtist said:


> It's a needlework magazine. Com'on...it's a needlework magazine!!! Do you think they'd dare put an ad like that in your church bulletin? Let them advertise in girlie magazines or something like that. Geezzzz.....


Girlie mags are for boys. 
Where did you get the idea
that the boys would care about
women?


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

Does this belong in the chit chat section?


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

TapestryArtist said:


> It's a needlework magazine. Com'on...it's a needlework magazine!!! Do you think they'd dare put an ad like that in your church bulletin? Let them advertise in girlie magazines or something like that. Geezzzz.....


It is a catalogue that sells craft & household items. They have already announced that these items will not be sold in future catalogues.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

crochetknit Deb said:


> Girlie mags are for boys.
> Where did you get the idea
> that the boys would care about
> women?


Where did YOU get the idea that YOU can be so snotty to ME??????


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sigridsmith said:


> I bought a nostepinne years ago and had it on the table in the living room for a week or so. My husband was afraid to ask me what it was for.....


That's too funny!!! :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Fiona3 said:


> Usually when this happens, I ask that my name be taken off their list! There are plenty other Knitting magazines without such ads! Also will not subscribe if I see those type of ads.
> 
> Fiona. ????????????


Catalog does not equal magazine. Mary Maxim publishes a catalog of things one can buy. Magazines - those that are still in existence - publish a great many advertisements; without the ads, the magazines would soon disappear.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> You received the Canadian version of the catalog? The products being discussed * ARE NOT* in the catalog distributed in the States. Last time I checked SC was not part of Canada.


Good catch! And proof yet again that many just can't be bothered to read past the first post.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lorraine 55 said:


> They say their customers overall mental and physical health is important to them, that's why they introduced the new line. That was nice of them. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


. :sm24:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

missmarychristine said:


> Does this belong in the chit chat section?


Not in chat section. Is in main.


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

TapestryArtist said:


> Where did YOU get the idea that YOU can be so snotty to ME??????


 I wasn't being snotty.
Just stating facts.
It had nothing to do with you.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I got my catalog last week but haven't looked at it yet----guess I will just toss it. I must be a prude too as I think that kind of material does not belong in a catalog that children could pick up; I don't like to see it either. Advertising brings in money and that seems to be all most businesses think about now. Thank goodness for Hobby Lobby and other whose owners have values.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

bbk said:


> I got my catalog last week but haven't looked at it yet----guess I will just toss it. I must be a prude too as I think that kind of material does not belong in a catalog that children could pick up; I don't like to see it either. Advertising brings in money and that seems to be all most businesses think about now. Thank goodness for Hobby Lobby and other whose owners have values.


It isn't in the American version of the catalog or on the American website. Only the Canadian.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bbk said:


> I got my catalog last week but haven't looked at it yet----guess I will just toss it. I must be a prude too as I think that kind of material does not belong in a catalog that children could pick up; I don't like to see it either. Advertising brings in money and that seems to be all most businesses think about now. Thank goodness for Hobby Lobby and other whose owners have values.


I guess you're another one who missed the many posts stating that the articles some find offensive are ONLY in the Canadian catalogue and on the Canadian website. At the same time, you also seem to have missed the mentions that Mary Maxim's owners have already decided to pull those products from their future catalogues, and this _despite_ the fact that several of the 'offending' objects are already on backorder!!! I guess there were a few buyers. :sm15:


----------



## flyovercindy (Jan 24, 2013)

ivyrain said:


> No you are not a prude and if you are more power to you. People with moral values are bullied because of their lack of tolerance for things once deemed trashy. It is sad the way so many of the more mature women now think it is cute and more cool to lower their original standards and try to fit in. Why would a craft catalog advertise personal products anyway?


 :sm24:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

It is no different than people on KP trying to tell others on KP what to do. No matter where you are or what you are doing there is always someone trying to tell you what you should be doing even though we live in a free society. No one has to look at any certain page if they choose not too. It is time to just take care of yourself and let everyone else do the same. If you are not interested, flip the page. It is very simple.


----------



## pattyhatt (Mar 17, 2013)

It still doesn't belong in a craft catalog or magazine. I wouldn't want my young children, grandchildren, nieces, friend's kids, anyone for that matter, innocently looking at the catalog and seeing this. Keep them innocent as long as possible.


----------



## pattyhatt (Mar 17, 2013)

It still doesn't belong in a craft catalog or magazine. I wouldn't want my young children, grandchildren, nieces, friend's kids, anyone for that matter, innocently looking at the catalog and seeing this. Keep them innocent as long as possible.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

no1girl said:


> Maybe they put knitting patterns in the SexToys catalogue..............I buy neither.


Just patterns for the odd merkins and willie warmers.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Just patterns for the odd *merkins* and willie warmers.


Ravelry, at the moment, seems to have a paucity of patterns for merkins. There are however plenty of patterns for willy warmers - though none are modeled: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=willy%20warmer&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&page=1
Only one for a peter heater.
I'm certain you know more words to use to search for more such items, just because your vocabulary is wider than mine. :sm15:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Ravelry, at the moment, seems to have a paucity of patterns for merkins. There are however plenty of patterns for willy warmers - though none are modeled: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=willy%20warmer&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&page=1
> Only one for a peter heater.
> I'm certain you know more words to use to search for more such items, just because your vocabulary is wider than mine. :sm15:


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

lorraine 55 said:


> They have already announced that these items will not be sold in future catalogues, so I don't think it's a question of saving a failing business.


Have you a link for us?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Kahlua said:


> You're saying we're upset...they are your words, not mine...please re-read the original post...there's nothing to see between the lines, just a simple question...it could have been answered with a simple answer.


How did you get that I am upset when I post a line of " :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ".

Surely what I posted means the complete opposite of how you understood it?

Signed:- Confused Germany!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

NJG said:


> It is no different than people on KP trying to tell others on KP what to do. No matter where you are or what you are doing there is always someone trying to tell you what you should be doing even though we live in a free society. No one has to look at any certain page if they choose not too. It is time to just take care of yourself and let everyone else do the same. If you are not interested, flip the page. It is very simple.


You are right.

Some people here are always willing to tell others where to post, how to post, what to post, in a most unfriendly manner, even though everyone knows that only Admin can move or delete topics/posts, and Admin is MIA.

Some here on this topic claim to be "prudes", which is awful, who in their right mind would claim that EVEN if they did not like something in a catalog/magazine.....? I (and I believe most KPers too) myself have the ability to go past pages of such publications, when I don't want to look at the illustrations, without the slightest worry or complaint.

Certain types of government have in the past (even today?) tried to control how people think......In the country that I have lived in for almost 40 years, that was true till 1945. Many of us had family members fighting to eradicate the 3rd Reich....

But basically, its the same way that I change the TV channel, or switch off the TV, if the program material offends me (does not interest me in some manner....) I am well past the age of wanting to play with sex toys, but is that the business (either way!) of anyone else here? I think not!!

Or when on KP (or anywhere on the IoT), I see some "material" that I might find uninteresting or unattractive, I simply go past it!! Ignore it!!

We must never forget that NONE of us will like EVERYTHING that we might see advertised in this world....but maybe someone else will.

What I guarantee here on this topic is that some KPers (in Canada maybe?), will have "appreciated" the objects on offer and even ordered some! But they will not risk telling us because they might be "set upon" by some of the "prudes" here.....I don't blame them for remaining quiet.

It is their private and personal business.

Sex aids (if I understood correctly what was on offer!) produce large volumes of business, large profits, especially in the mail order area.....I looked on the web and apparently that is so! I did not bother to check for "fake news" or not, but why would it be fake?

50 Best Mail Order Business ideas for 2018

https://www.profitableventure.com/mail-order-business-ideas/

This Entrepreneur's Sex Toy Business Is All In The Family

https://www.forbes.com/sites/susannahbreslin/2017/04/18/doc-johnson-sex-toys/#6fa5c604d283

Sex Toys Becoming World's Favourite Gadget, Thanks To Celebs

https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2012/05/08/sex-toys-worlds-favourite-gadget_n_1499418.html?guccounter=1

Apparently in Canada:- More men buying sex toys. So why does stigma still persist?

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/relationships/whats-new-in-sex-toys-designed-for-men/article14141982/

This is just a tiny selection of what is on offer. For those not interested, simply ignore the links, they were there to show that NO MATTER WHAT ANYONE HERE "THINKS", SEX TOYS ARE HERE TO STAY FOR THOSE WHO WANT THEM!

And nobody else here should make unfriendly, nasty and rude comments for any sane reason whatsoever....(only insane reasons fit!) :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Regards to all

Andy

PS. I am watching with GREAT interest as to how certain KPers will react to this post!!! Friendly or not!!!

PPS. REMEMBER 2 THINGS PLEASE, NOBODY ASKED YOU TO DECLARE THAT YOU ARE PRUDES OR NOT, YOU DECIDED! ALSO, I HAVE NAMED NOBODY!! SO IF YOU CARE TO REPLY, IT IS YOUR FREEDOM OF CHOICE!!

PPPS. If you reply, would you please also be so kind as to declare what your political affiliations are as well? I want to see if there is possibly anything interesting to learn from that. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

With what is going on in the US with our government these days do we really need any more people trying to give us orders. Please everyone, just live your life and let everyone else do the same without interference. We are still a free country.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

NJG said:


> With what is going on in the US with our government these days do we really need any more people trying to give us orders. Please everyone, just live your life and let everyone else do the same without interference. We are still a free country.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I guess you're another one who missed the many posts stating that the articles some find offensive are ONLY in the Canadian catalogue and on the Canadian website. At the same time, you also seem to have missed the mentions that Mary Maxim's owners have already decided to pull those products from their future catalogues, and this _despite_ the fact that several of the 'offending' objects are already on backorder!!! I guess there were a few buyers. :sm15:


Years ago I saw similar discussion about vibrators being advertised in catalog.
They mentioned that many, specially older people are too embarrassed to buy vibrators in stores and this way it was easy and discreet way to order them.
From some of late posts here, many KP members should buy some. It could get calmer! :sm23:


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

rasputin said:


> I am not a prude. The ads they have on tv are advertising everything these days. They talk about ED, women having painful sex, menopause, condoms, hot flashes, ky jelly. So I don't care what's in a catalog...turn the page or rip.it out.


Thank God someone sane!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

When I was young, not a word was spoken or written about human sexuality.how I wish I had known more when I needed to! These days, it is hard to listen to , watch or read anything without sex being mentioned. Free expression of sexuality has not made some people more comfortable about open mention of sex, but it seems that those of us who do not feel comfortable openly discussing some aspects of sex are like dinosaurs in this sex-obsessed world. I hope there is eventually a happy medium, but doubt it will be in my time. Among my friends there are a few who seem to flaunt their sexuality, and others who feel distinctly uncomfortable if the subject is opened. But sex toys in knitting magazines? I doubt that even my youngest knitting buddies would feel comfortable about that. 

I always hoped that more open discussion about sex would create a healthier attitude to sex and that more education in sexual matters would help kids mature with a wholesome attitude to sex. Seems it has gone off on a different tangent and half of the world is obsessed by sex, some to the extent od sexual deviance, the rest sexually inhibitted to an equally unhealthy degree. Is there no happy medium?


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

NJG said:


> It is no different than people on KP trying to tell others on KP what to do. No matter where you are or what you are doing there is always someone trying to tell you what you should be doing even though we live in a free society. No one has to look at any certain page if they choose not too. It is time to just take care of yourself and let everyone else do the same. If you are not interested, flip the page. It is very simple.


Ironically you have to see the page before you can flip...how are you supposed to know to close your eyes if you don't know what's on there...wish it were that simple....


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Knitteerli is correct....but for the last time...it's not WHAT it is, but WHERE it is....that's all I was trying to say....why has it morphed into something other than that?


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Kahlua said:


> Knitteerli is correct....but for the last time...it's not WHAT it is, but WHERE it is....that's all I was trying to say....why has it morphed into something other than that?


This whole thread is simply brilliant. It encapsulates everything about KP that I love and everything about KP that I hate.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

They must be hard up for business.


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> They must be hard up for business.


Very Punny!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Kahlua said:


> Ironically you have to see the page before you can flip...how are you supposed to know to close your eyes if you don't know what's on there...wish it were that simple....


So if you see a vibrator before you flip the page what happens to you? Do you have a heart attack, a stroke, does it ruin your whole day, or are you forced to stop and look at all of the items? I have seen them before in magazines and I swear to God nothing has happened to me. I don't understand how a person can be so delicate that they can't even see a picture of a vibrator. I found one in a closet in an apartment I moved into some years back and you know I bet it was a used one. I just threw it away. I didn't know my life was in danger.


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

NJG said:


> So if you see a vibrator before you flip the page what happens to you? Do you have a heart attack, a stroke, does it ruin your whole day, or are you forced to stop and look at all of the items? I have seen them before in magazines and I swear to God nothing has happened to me. I don't understand how a person can be so delicate that they can't even see a picture of a vibrator. I found one in a closet in an apartment I moved into some years back and you know I bet it was a used one. I just threw it away. I didn't know my life was in danger.


I am still laughing........................ :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

NJG said:


> So if you see a vibrator before you flip the page what happens to you? Do you have a heart attack, a stroke, does it ruin your whole day, or are you forced to stop and look at all of the items? I have seen them before in magazines and I swear to God nothing has happened to me. I don't understand how a person can be so delicate that they can't even see a picture of a vibrator. I found one in a closet in an apartment I moved into some years back and you know I bet it was a used one. I just threw it away. I didn't know my life was in danger.


You are so ignorant, rude and completely stupid...you haven't been able to grasp the simple question that was asked....NOT WHAT, BUT WHERE, is that loud enough for you to get through your head?....it had nothing to do with your completely of subject answer...perhaps do yourself a huge favour and really read first the question and second the answer you give...you are making assumptions about a person you know nothing about, based on a SIMPLE question...you seem to be just keen on saying how strong you are having found something in your closet...you should have looked closer..maybe your brain was in there too.


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

Kahlua said:


> You are so ignorant, rude and completely stupid...you haven't been able to grasp the simple question that was asked....NOT WHAT, BUT WHERE, is that loud enough for you to get through your head?....it had nothing to do with your completely of subject answer...perhaps do yourself a huge favour and really read first the question and second the answer you give...you are making assumptions about a person you know nothing about, based on a SIMPLE question...you seem to be just keen on saying how strong you are having found something in your closet...you should have looked closer..maybe your brain was in there too.


WOW. You certainly don't sound as innocent as you were trying to portray yourself earlier. Personally calling someone ignorant, rude and completely stupid is really uncalled for just because they don't fall under your morality umbrella.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

molly14 said:


> WOW. You certainly don't sound as innocent as you were trying to portray yourself earlier. Personally calling someone ignorant, rude and completely stupid is really uncalled for just because they don't fall under your morality umbrella.


The question...yet again...was WHERE, not WHAT... so tired of radicals that assume so much when they know so little.


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

Kahlua said:


> The question...yet again...was WHERE, not WHAT... so tired of radicals that assume so much when they know so little.


LOL......radicals?? Are you assuming that title because of my location? No disrespect, but you m'dear are the stupid one.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

ouijian said:


> This whole thread is simply brilliant. It encapsulates everything about KP that I love and everything about KP that I hate.


Like I said...


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

ouijian said:


> Like I said...


So agree. adults>teenagers>children> heading towards toddlers.
Off this topic now. Going to find something yarny.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

I never assume anything...and your location?..what's that all about...doesn't make sense....but I'll explain "what"...I don't care what people/ladies buy for themselves..."where" in a catalogue for crafts....wrong place for that....would you let your grandchild look at that book?...my granddaughter loves that little catalogue because we purchase things for her to knit or for me to knit for her....if you think it's okay for young people to see that stuff, well that's your choice...not mine...I'm sure anyone wanting to buy those items can go the the appropriate magazine/book/store for them...but I bet they won't be going into a sex store to buy yarn, needles or a pattern....that's all I'm saying...simple question that some have taken way beyond a simple answer.


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

ouijian said:


> Like I said...


 :sm12: :sm12: Yeah you're right. I really shouldn't have had that glass of wine before dinner...........................


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peppered said:


> Years ago I saw similar discussion about vibrators being advertised in catalog.
> They mentioned that many, specially older people are too embarrassed to buy vibrators in stores and this way it was easy and discreet way to order them.
> From some of late posts here, many KP members should buy some. It could get calmer! :sm23:


. :sm23: :sm15:

Actually, my first thought was that a parcel delivered in the traditional 'plain brown paper' wrapping might raise a few neighbours' eyebrows, but delivered in wrapping with the Mary Maxim logo wouldn't tickle anyone's imagination.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

16 pages! All b/c of dildo!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitteerli said:


> ... sex toys in knitting *magazines* ...


A *CATALOGUE* is *NOT* a *MAGAZINE*, no matter that _some_ people may think of them as the same.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

crochetknit Deb said:


> Very Punny!


. :sm23:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

If people who get the catalogue read it as well as they read the posts on these threads, the item in question will never be seen.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chickkie said:


> If people who get the catalogue read it as well as they read the posts on these threads, the item in question will never be seen.


. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

chickkie said:


> If people who get the catalogue read it as well as they read the posts on these threads, the item in question will never be seen.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

chickkie said:


> If people who get the catalogue read it as well as they read the posts on these threads, the item in question will never be seen.


???? One could only hope.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

chickkie said:


> If people who get the catalogue read it as well as they read the posts on these threads, the item in question will never be seen.


Isn't that the truth! :sm04:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I did not get that catalog yet, but I am sick and tired of those ads being in every catalog I get! Children have access to those catalogs! I guess that makes me a prude as well.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

raindancer said:


> I did not get that catalog yet, but I am sick and tired of those ads being in every catalog I get! Children have access to those catalogs! I guess that makes me a prude as well.


Have you read the entire topic? If so you would have read someplace on the *15 * previous pages that:
1. Not in the American version of the catalog, so you * won't* be receiving it.
2. It is * not * a separate ad, but items that MM has chosen to sell directly themselves.


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

chickkie said:


> If people who get the catalogue read it as well as they read the posts on these threads, the item in question will never be seen.


So true!


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Kahlua said:


> I've just received the latest copy of Mary Maxim catalogue...has anyone else received theirs yet? They have a page titled Women's Wellness...to me the contents of this page are not appropriate for a knitting catalogue...the items come with graphic details on how to use them and what to expect. Is it me?


I am so glad that I'm not out on this limb alone!! A few weeks ago I commented on a post (that I found offensive) being posted on KP and some of them jumped all over me. In fact, the original poster put me on ignore....lol. I just want to read and learn different knitting techniques on this site. I didn't think I was a prude (actually, I got accused of much more than that). I just don't want to see childish stuff posted on this great site.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> I'm prude, and proud of it !


DITTO!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

One of our more senior members brought in her copy of the catalogue; the others who're subscribed haven't even received it. We all had a good laugh, but we all agreed that it's not a product that should appear in a yarny catalogue which juveniles might peruse while looking for the pattern or yarn they want grandma to make for them next.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

interesting...


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

I received the latest Mary Maxim catalogue Friday and the items have been removed.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

IF it were facts......then fine......but NOT!!


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

TapestryArtist said:


> IF it were facts......then fine......but NOT!!


Not sure what your post is about....


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Kahlua said:


> Not sure what your post is about....


Posted in wrong topic.............sorry 'bout that..........


----------

